# Flies!



## Markw (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are some of my fly photos from the past few weeks.  Havent been around to shoot much, So I figure I could at least post some shots I already had.  Shot with Nikon D90, Sigma 105mm Macro in natural light only, overcast most days.  C&C always welcome!  

1.





1/160s
F/16
ISO320

2.




1/400s
F/11
ISO400

3.




1/500s
F/10
ISO320

Mark


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 16, 2010)

1st one needs a little more centering and u got it


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2010)

I hugely disagree...in fact, it's almost a little too centered to me.  I'd crop it with him a tad more bottom left.  Love the background on #1, but the fly doesn't seem that sharp to me in any of them.


----------



## Markw (Jun 16, 2010)

I thought the same thing Nate.  I dont know what the deal is.  I have the bottom two printed 8x12 and theyre sharp on the prints and on my screen, but as soon as I put them through photobucket, they dont seem sharp anymore.  I dont know what the deal is, but it only seems to be the case with my bug photos.  Either way, I thought Id share.  Thanks!

Mark


----------



## NateS (Jun 17, 2010)

Markw said:


> I thought the same thing Nate. I dont know what the deal is. I have the bottom two printed 8x12 and theyre sharp on the prints and on my screen, but as soon as I put them through photobucket, they dont seem sharp anymore. I dont know what the deal is, but it only seems to be the case with my bug photos. Either way, I thought Id share. Thanks!
> 
> Mark


 
Ah...probably good 'ol web compression.  You might have better luck if you resize them to 800 wide by xxx tall before uploading that way photobucket doesn't have to do a bad job of resizing them for you.  Nice shots anyway.  I can see 2 and 3 look like they should be sharp...looks like there was some eye detail to start with that got blurred somehow.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 17, 2010)

1) background white seems a bit distracting...
2) subject needs more light
3) my favorite..just wish it was a little closer wud love to see more details!


----------

